
Misfits Market raises $16.5M to bring ugly veggies to your door - arishi
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/misfits-market-raises-16-5-million-for-their-ugly-produce-subscription-box/
======
tiredwired
I thought the "ugly" veggies were cut up and used in soups - not thrown out.

